# ATI - Radeon on KDE with Beryl is driving me nuts [SOLVED]

## Gon667

Help anyone, please. I think I'm loosing it over this issue. 

What I would like to have: Beryl on KDE

What happens: Whenever I try to start beryl, either my screen goes white (turning cube only shows the beryl) or beryl crashes, HARD.

What I have: 

kernel-2.6.22-r1

ati drivers from ati (ati-driver-installer-8.39.4-x86.x86_64.run)

This whole thing is driving me nuts. Anyone have an Idea for the infamous ATI drivers? Or, what I'm missing here?

lspci gives me:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P PCI to AGP Controller (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc R350 AH [Radeon 9800]

01:00.1 Display controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800] (Secondary)

02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW323 (rev 61)

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562EZ 10/100 Ethernet Controller (rev 02)

```

in KDE fglrxinfo gives me:

```
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

```

my X11 log Warnings and errors are (with grep -P "\(WW\)|\(EE\)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log)

```
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to open DRM connection

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): No DRM connection for driver fglrx.

(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

```

I've removed all ati / Radeon stuff (as said in different other threads) in my Kernel config: (If you need info on it, i can post that bit)

Oh yes, glxinfo gives me:

```
name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample,

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3c 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

and my xorg.conf is:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0 " "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#       Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "dbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option      "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        # Load "xtt"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

#       Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0 "

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "logiaccess"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        HorizSync    24.0 - 80.0

        VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "radeon"

        Card        "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

        ChipID      4168

        Option      "DRI" "true"

        Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

        Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

        Option   "AGPMode" "4"

        Option   "RenderAccel" "on"

        Option   "XaaNoScanlineImageWriteRect"

        Option   "XaaNoScanlineCPUToScreenColorExpandFill"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth     24

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option      "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group        0

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option      "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

Last edited by Gon667 on Sat Aug 18, 2007 5:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bblount

Did you check:

eselect opengl list

It should be set to ati for fglrx, and if its not that would expain why it won't load the DRI module.

Check the actual modules like it says in here, that may be the problem. It looks like its loading MESA's libraries instead of ATI's.

See: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Ati

----------

## Gon667

Sorry, doublechecked that already.

```
eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   ati *

  [2]   xorg-x11
```

That seems fine....

Thanks for the try

----------

## montemj

I had gotten Beryl to work with both my ATI cards, one being a 9800 and another FireGL 5250.

I had to used XGL to get this to work though. Apparently ati's drivers do not support AIGLX or AIGLX doesn't support ati's drivers. Which ever it is, it doesn't work.

I remember getting a white screen if I tried to use AIGLX.

XGL however work quite nicely, and I do not remember me having to do anything special to get it to work.

Disclaimer: I had gotten it to work in GNOME, not KDE, however I don't see where that would be much different. 

Lemme know if this helps.

----------

## Gon667

Hmmm, XGL ist not a part of portage. emerge xgl does not work, as described in the HOWTO.

I found the primary driver problem was my xorg.conf. Device Screen and device Card were double. Merged them.

No change.

----------

## zigver

 *Gon667 wrote:*   

> Hmmm, XGL ist not a part of portage. emerge xgl does not work, as described in the HOWTO.

 

You gotta start at the beginning of the HOWTO.  Specifically, look at the Checking Out A Portage Overlay section.

----------

## Gon667

Thanks, my bad. 

But this only got me to next next step. When trying to run 

```
Xgl :1 -ac -accel glx:pbuffer -accel xv:pbuffer -fp /usr/share/fonts/misc,/usr/share/fonts/other_fonts
```

i get

```
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

expected keysym, got XF86AudioEject: line 2232 of inet

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/other_fonts, removing from list!

```

It shows a greyed window. the glxinfo now is

```

name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample,

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 16  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x3d 32 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

```

Any ideas for the error on both sides

 *Quote:*   

> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

 

????????

----------

## Jinidog

Ahm, you have a problem with your 3d-acceleration. As long as there is none, neither XGL, AIGLX nor beryl or compiz can work.

----------

## thevoyager

For 3d acceleration to work with an ATI card, you must disable the COMPOSITE extension, or it will fail.

Take a look at my xorg.conf

Good luck!!!

# xorg.conf Modified 25-07-2007

Section "Module"

    Load "dbe"

    Load "vbe"

    Load "extmod"

    Load "type1"

    Load "freetype"

    Load "bitmap"

    Load "glx"

    Load "dri"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

    Option "Composite" "Disable"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Logitech Wireless Keyboard"

    Driver "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"gb"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Logitech Wireless Mouse"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier "Xerox XAP 192i"

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier "ATI Radeon X800XL"

    Driver "fglrx"

    VideoRam 262144

    # ### generic DRI settings ###

    # === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    # === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    # === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

    # ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

    # === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" #single

    #    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000201" #big

    #   Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" #dual

    #    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100" #clone

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "TMDS, CRT"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified"

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified"

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    # === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-I"

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x06419064"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x06419064"

    # === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    # === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    # === OpenGL Overlay ===

    # Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

    #       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    # === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    # === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    # === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    # === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "yes"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "2"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    # === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "1"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "ATI Screen"

    Device      "ATI Radeon X800XL"

    Monitor     "Xerox XAP 192i"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       32

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "ATI Layout"

    Screen "ATI Screen"

    InputDevice "Logitech Wireless Mouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Logitech Wireless Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

----------

## Gon667

Sorry, no effect.

I think it is because of serious driver conflict. As Jinidog pointed out.

in some other forums i found that 

```

lsmod | grep fglrx

```

should turn out something, but it does not. And a modprobe shows this:

```
modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
```

Since I intalled - removed - reinstalled ,........ I think I seriously messed up the settings, because I once had the fglrx loaded.

Also, the ati driver has been updated in the last couple of days. Before, it had a serious compile error. I used the closed source one instead (my card is on the list of supported cards.)

If someone knows an easy way to cleanup, I would appreciate, else I'll just go the hard way and re-install my KDE on XGL with the ATI-Drivers supplied with portage (after a nice little cleanup). But I would like to avoid a more or less complete System rebuild.......

----------

## kevman

Do you have agpgart support compiled in, or as a module? If its a module, modprobe that first, then intel-agp (assuming you have an intel chipset), THEN fglrx. 

You aren't gonna get any 3d out of X till you get that module in.

----------

## Gon667

OK, I see what you mean.

```

elmstreet ~ #  lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeonfb               99136  0

intelfb                41764  0

radeon                112288  0

drm                    74644  1 radeon

intel_agp              23444  1

i810fb                 33468  0

fb_ddc                  2816  2 radeonfb,i810fb

agpgart                31536  4 intelfb,drm,intel_agp,i810fb

```

so far, so good.

fglrx fails on load.  Modprob shows me:

```
elmstreet ~ # modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted

```

which is no wonder

```
elmstreet ~ # ls -la /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/char/drm/

total 204

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    104 Aug  7 22:59 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root     96 Aug  7 22:14 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  91124 Aug  7 22:14 drm.ko

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 113654 Aug  7 22:14 radeon.ko

```

No fglrx.........

I'm no longer using the closed source drivers.

I tried switching to Radeon driver after switching 

```
elselect opengl set xorg-x11
```

and no difference there......

any ideas?

----------

## Gon667

A couple of recompiles and tries later, I got a step forward.

After removing the ati - drivers and fglrx and trimming the system to radeon driver I got the drm working at last. The only thing missing is the direct rendering now. This probably is the reason for a kind of distorted glxgears.

Any Idea what I'm missing?

lsmod now shows:

```

elmstreet ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeonfb               99136  0

intelfb                41764  0

radeon                112288  2

drm                    74644  3 radeon

intel_agp              23444  1

i810fb                 33468  0

fb_ddc                  2816  2 radeonfb,i810fb

agpgart                31536  4 intelfb,drm,intel_agp,i810fb

```

glxinfo gives me (including direct rendering: No:

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer,

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample,

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: DRI R300 Project

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 1x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.5.3

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

my xorg.conf now looks like this:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "Layout0"

        Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice    "Mouse0 " "CorePointer"

        Option         "AIGLX" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

 RgbPath "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

 FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

 FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

 FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

 FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

 FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

 FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

 FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

 FontPath "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

EndSection

Section "Module"

 Load "dbe"

 #Load "vbe"

 Load "extmod"

 Load "type1"

 Load "freetype"

 Load "bitmap"

 Load "glx"

 Load "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0 "

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "XkbModel" "logiaccess"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS"

        HorizSync    24.0 - 80.0

        VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Card        "** ATI Radeon (generic)               [radeon]"

        Driver      "radeon"

        #Driver "fglrx"

        Option "DRI" "true"

         Option "no_accel" "no"

        Option "no_dri" "no"

         # === misc DRI settings ===

          Option "mtrr" "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

         # # ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

         # # === Screen Management ===

          Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000" #single

         # # Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000201" #big

         # # Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000000" #dual

         # # Option "DesktopSetup" "0x00000100" #clone

          Option "MonitorLayout" "TMDS, CRT"

          Option "IgnoreEDID" "off"

          Option "HSync2" "unspecified"

          Option "VRefresh2" "unspecified"

          Option "ScreenOverlap" "0"

          Option "Capabilities" "0x00000000"

           Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

            Option "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

           Option "PseudoColorVisuals" "off"

          Option "Stereo" "off"

          Option "StereoSyncEnable" "1"

           Option "FSAAEnable" "yes"

           Option "FSAAScale" "2"

           Option "FSAADisableGamma" "no"

           Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos" "no"

           Option "FSAAMSPosX0" "0.000000"

           Option "FSAAMSPosY0" "0.000000"

           Option "FSAAMSPosX1" "0.000000"

           Option "FSAAMSPosY1" "0.000000"

           Option "FSAAMSPosX2" "0.000000"

           Option "FSAAMSPosY2" "0.000000"

           Option "FSAAMSPosX3" "0.000000"

           Option "FSAAMSPosY3" "0.000000"

           Option "FSAAMSPosX4" "0.000000"

           Option "FSAAMSPosY4" "0.000000"

           Option "FSAAMSPosX5" "0.000000"

           Option "FSAAMSPosY5" "0.000000"

            Option "UseFastTLS" "1"

            Option "BlockSignalsOnLock" "on"

            Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "yes"

            Option "ForceGenericCPU" "no"

            BusID "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        #Group 0

        #Option     "Composite" "Enabled"

        Option      "Composite" "Disable"

#Option "XVideo" "Disable"

EndSection

```

----------

## bblount

Make sure you aren't mixing the closed fglrx drivers and the open radeon ones. That means you need to rmmod anything related to the opensource when you modprobe fglrx. I'm not sure about the open AGPGART, I think it works either way (fglrx has one built in you can enable).

----------

## zmanz

WOW if this is what i will have to go through,

(amd turion_64bit/1.28 gb ram/ 128 deducated graphic memory/radion mobile 200m PCIE)

i dont think i want to have gentoo anymore then a windows operating system lol...

j/k

----------

## bblount

ATI's linux drivers are very bad. That being said, they are bearable as long as you don't want to run Beryl and XGL. Once you get off into the bleeding edge of XEffects + ATI's bad drivers, there are lots of problems. Just don't run Beryl / Compiz and be happy with your ATI until you can buy an NVidia laptop!  :Smile: 

----------

## Gon667

Thanks for the tip bblount. I was, after getting nvidia runnig (Except direct rendering   :Confused:   ) trying to install the ati - drivers.

Same messages, another day. Right now, I'm recompiling everything on my system (which can take a while) before giving it another try.

what I'm getting, when I modprobe fglrx is:

```
[fglrx] USWC is disabled in module parameters

[fglrx] PAT is disabled!

[fglrx:firegl_init_module] *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed
```

If I knew, what the system is trying to tell me, I think I'll be a step ahead.

What do I have to look out for, NOT to have loaded to get my ATI to work? Any hints?

----------

## Gon667

Found a tip on another Thread:

Compile a new Kernel with the following option:

DRM --> M

Everything underneath: Disabled

Tried to load DRM as module (in Kernel 2.6.22-r3 there lo longer is an agpgart) but failed to load fglrx

recompiled ati-drivers and did NOT load DRM 

---> IT WORKED: fglrx is loaded, I get 1800 fps in glxgears.

So 75% Solved. Next step will be beryl.

----------

## bblount

Glad you got it working. As far as Beryl goes on ATI, you will have to use the xeffects overlay since you will need XGL (and XGL isn't in portage stable). Also since you are using xeffects now anyway, you might just want to go straight for Compiz Fusion, which is the newest of the eye candy packages. Beryl is a fork of Compiz, and they have now merged, so as far as I know all new development is going towards Compiz-Fusion. 

See the guides here: http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/

----------

## Gon667

Since I went through all the manuals (ATI, AIGLX, XGL, BERYL, COMPIZ-FUSION) I still had everything installed. I fired up XGL and voila, beryl was able to load.

For anyone looking for the actual solution on my problem:

1) remove all drivers (MESA, ATI)

2) Remove Eye Candy (COMPIZ-FUSION)

3) emerge -u --deep world to get newest kernel (kernel-2.6.22-r3)

4) copy the .config

5) unlink /usr/src/linux

6) ln -s linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r3  /usr/src/linux         <-- change o your kernel version

7) ls -la /usr/src linux      <-- chek the link

 :Cool:  configure kernel (DRM as Module, nothing underneath DRM)

9) make && make modules && make modules_install

10) edit /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

11) (I only have display, ati-agp and fglrx)

12) copy the kernel with cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.22-r3

13) modify your grub/lilo and install

14) reboot

15) emerge ati - drivers against the kernel

done

----------

## anton_kg

 :Exclamation: 

just use opensource driver.

It works fine with Beryl and much more stable then the current binary from ati

```
 emerge xf86-video-ati
```

check wiki for details.

----------

## zoe

Hi everyone,i hope someone can help me.I tried to install compiz fusion in my machine but i have some problems.i have an ATI X700 and in my old installation(ubuntu 6.06) everything was working fine with compiz.but now i followed the guide from http://wiki.gentoo-xeffects.org/Compiz_Fusion,did the layman option from overlay and then emerged compiz without problem and followed the steps for KDE users in order to start compiz at login.Nothing is happening when i login and when i type

$$ compiz 

i get this

 *Quote:*   

> compiz (core) - Error: Screen 0 on display ":0.0" already has a window manager; try using the --replace option to replace the current window manager.
> 
> compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

 

if i try this

 *Quote:*   

> compiz --replace ccp --sm-disable

 

everythign freezes and nothing to do from there but restart!

i added the following in my xorg but again nothing

 *Quote:*   

> Section "Extensions"
> 
> Option "Composite" "Enable"
> 
> EndSection 

 

Please if anyone has any ideas please i really need help here

----------

